# Best inline spinner for Ohio fishing?



## Nick Lewis (Aug 14, 2016)

Wanted to add some inline spinners to the tackle box for the kiddos (and myself). Try to do a little research online, but seems to depend on where you are in the country. Blue Fox, Mepps, Panther Martin, Rooster Tail? My head is spinning (pun intended) at this point. What are everyone's favorites? I want them more for bass, but the kiddos for any fish. Thanks guys, as always appreciate the advice and recommendations.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Partial to Mepps


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have always liked the mepps and roostertail style. Have been making my own for years.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Worden's Roostertail


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a white body silver blade rooster tail, I have one or two in my box at all times. Killer on white bass, also have added some split shot 18 or so inches up the line for saugeye with good results. I'm not sure of the weight but my favorite sizes are the smaller two.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

K mart has the pack with various colors I have used most successfully for steelhead. Remember to use a barrel swivel or your line will get all kinds of twist in it.


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think all of the brands you mentioned are great. It's the knock off brands you'll want to avoid, just like anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hands down the Panther Martin. Spins as soon as it hits the water & can be used at extremely slow speeds


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone know if they still make the CP swing spinners. They were big 30 plus years ago. Crappie loved those things.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I have Panther Martin, Rooster Tail, and Mepps in small to medium sizes in my box. I find that each has its place in both river and lake fishing. Several comments have hit upon the best attributes of each. Do yourself a favor and get a selection of all 3.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

For some reason i gravitate towards gold bladed ones, could be a confidence thing, i just think i catch more on gold blades.


----------



## Nick Lewis (Aug 14, 2016)

Richman said:


> I have Panther Martin, Rooster Tail, and Mepps in small to medium sizes in my box. I find that each has its place in both river and lake fishing. Several comments have hit upon the best attributes of each. Do yourself a favor and get a selection of all 3.


Recommendation on colors and sizes? I mostly pond fish but get out to the local lakes and reservoirs occasionally.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

1/16 and 1/8 in Rooster tails and Panthers and 0 and 1 blades in Mepps. Small baits will catch big fish but big baits rarely catch small. If youre committed to bass step up a size to 1/4 ounce and number 2 blade in Mepps.

Last week BassPro had Rooster tails for a dollar a bait....not sure if that's still going on.

Color wise white and silver blade, white and brass blade and black with silver blades. Also get a chartreuse or two for off color water


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Dragline said:


> Anyone know if they still make the CP swing spinners. They were big 30 plus years ago. Crappie loved those things.


Hey Dragline...fishusa.com has them.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Dragline said:


> Anyone know if they still make the CP swing spinners. They were big 30 plus years ago. Crappie loved those things.


Yeah, fishusa in Erie PA. Was there a couple of years ago, and they caught me by surprise. Thought that they quit making them.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

T-180 said:


> Hands down the Panther Martin. Spins as soon as it hits the water & can be used at extremely slow speeds


I concur with this! I do not spin cast much anymore but when I used too, Panther Martin was my go to spinner. In the rivers and streams I fished, I was able to suspend one of these in a seam line and the blade would remain spinning. With it hanging there, I would move the rod tip side to side keeping the lure moving in and around the strike zone and caught countless numbers of fish doing that. I could not do this with other brands of spinners, the blades would stop moving the moment you stopped retrieving, not to mention many times you had to give it a hard jerk just to get them going.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Sonic Roostertails are my go to spinner. In my experiences they have out fished regular roostertails.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

JayBird77 said:


> Sonic Roostertails are my go to spinner. In my experiences they have out fished regular roostertails.


Second Sonics.... Red,black,white, chartreuse, and yellow in 1/8 and 1/4. They're the only inline spinners I keep stocked.


----------



## Sambuck (May 12, 2004)

The only inline spinners I buy any longer are the sonic roostertails. Minimum keep a white and chartreuse on hand. They work everywhere for everything. I have also found the rust color to work well in the streams where crawdads are plentiful. They can be hard to find in the stores, but you can order them online or in the spring you can find them at some bait shops.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Joe's flies in line spinners


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Mepps black fury, white and watermelon rooster tails.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Sonic rooster tail? I must have it!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Since I make my own spinners one thing that I have noticed while using brass components and blades. Tarnished components catch more fish for me. In clear water though I do better with shiny sliver vs tarnished silver. That has been the trend with steelhead. Don't know why but there is a big difference.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

missionfishin said:


> Joe's flies in line spinners


I forgot about joes! Yes, i will vouch for them. Used to use them in the hocking river when i lved down that way. Smallmouth loved them. They also spin well at slow speeds


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Joe's are my go-to with the ultra light.


----------



## Nick Lewis (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks a ton fellas! Bought a few of each per your suggestions. Looking forward to sharing the results!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm a Mepps user. When casting, keep pole pole pointed straight at cast, then when spinner hits water, let it sink to desired depth, start reeling and pull back to activate spinner. You will feel spin. I like the Mepps naked Aglia in silver,0-2, and the Black Fury,


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

Joe's flies!!. They really get the job done with their small stinger hooks. The only draw back is they won't last as long as a mepps.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nick Lewis said:


> Wanted to add some inline spinners to the tackle box for the kiddos (and myself). Try to do a little research online, but seems to depend on where you are in the country. Blue Fox, Mepps, Panther Martin, Rooster Tail? My head is spinning (pun intended) at this point. What are everyone's favorites? I want them more for bass, but the kiddos for any fish. Thanks guys, as always appreciate the advice and recommendations.


I 7th the Joes Flies. Awesome array of patterns and spin at just about any speed.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

when we bass fished the strip pit years ago the go to bait was the Beetle spin green with black stripes. I believe 1/4 0z. Caught tons of bass on those things.also blue gill and crappie in the mix.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Partial to Mepps


+1 on Mepps. Everything from a#3 for bass to a Muskie Killer.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

he can't beat rooster tails!


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

Should of said this in my first post but I believe small mouth are partial to copper or gold colored blades


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

I use mepps. Problem I have with a lot of cheaper lures is that the blade doesnt spin correctly sometimes. The weight of the line seems to be important too


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I used 6lb Trilene xt never had any problems. Had a bearing barrel swivel tied to the spinner bait.


----------



## walt green (Mar 8, 2016)

Dragline said:


> Anyone know if they still make the CP swing spinners. They were big 30 plus years ago. Crappie loved those things.


No I searched for them everywhere. A similar Swiss swing is available but don't vibrate the same


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

walt green said:


> No I searched for them everywhere. A similar Swiss swing is available but don't vibrate the same


You can find CP swing spinners here...

https://www.fishusa.com/product/CP-Swing-Spinning-Lures


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I know in-lines spinners catch lots of fish , but does anyone use them to specifically target saugeye?


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

I like Mepps and used to use Shysters back in the day. Not sure if they still exist tho


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

there's a name I haven't heard in years. (Shysters)


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Terminator inline spinners they did have one that had plastic body on it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I grew up using roostertails and caught a lot of fish. I like yellow ones and white ones. but I'm sure they have a lot more colors now that'll catch fish.
sherman


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I love Mepps. I prefer gold, Agilia with the bucktail. I think the red in it sets off an attack mode in the fish. If I want to target LB, I use #3. Anything smaller and I tend to get other smaller varieties. I tend to use #2 if creek fishing for small mouth.


----------

